# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  voedselgenerator

## jos17

hallo,

ik ben bezig om voor scouting een voedselgenerator te maken maar ik stuit op ene probleem.
ik ben al best ver gekomen.
maar het is zo dat je kan invullen welke maaltijd je wil.
en op het tabblad avondmaaltijden staat dan wat je nodig hebt per maaltijd maar de maaltijden die niet gegeten worden daar komt te staan onwaar.
en nou moet het dus niet zo zijn dat als je de boodschappen lijst hebt dat er dan overal tussen onwaar komt te staan .
maar dat alleen de ingredienten van de desbetrefende maaltijden er komen te staan.
maar dit kan elk kamp weer anders zijn.
en elke maaltijd heeft een ander aantal ingredienten dus al je stampot eet heb je bv 5 en met bbq bv 20 dus het kan ook niet zo zijn dat
je dan een aantal hokjes overhoud en dat je dan gaat filteren enz.
ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen.
ik heb het bestand erbij gezet.
het gaat om de gekleurde tabbladen de rest heb je nodig.
en er zitten opmerkingen bij lees deze ook goed want daar staat alles wat beter uitgelegd
je moet nog niet letten op het uiterlijk en alles want dat doe ik later.

groeten Jos

----------


## royUK

I've moved this to our non-English speaking Forum,hopefully one of our bi-lingual members will be able to help you

----------


## deemo

Jos,

Het is niet helemaal duidelijk van je Engelse text wat je wil doen - kan je het even in het Nederlands uitleggen? Ik zal mijn uiterste best doen om je te helpen  :Smilie: 

Groeten.

----------


## jos17

> Jos,
> 
> Het is niet helemaal duidelijk van je Engelse text wat je wil doen - kan je het even in het Nederlands uitleggen? Ik zal mijn uiterste best doen om je te helpen 
> 
> Groeten.



hey

ik heb het nu in het nederlands ik hoop dat je me nu kan helpen en ik heb een beter document bijgevoegd.

Jos

----------


## deemo

Jos,

Heb een paar dingen aangepast voor je. 

1. Heb je If statement voor de "op menu?" op "avondmaaltijd" worksheet wat vereenvoudigd zodat het ook werkt als je beslist andere maaltijden te serveren

2. Voor de boodschappenlijst kan je best een pivot table gebruiken. Ik heb hiervoor je "avondmaaltijden" worksheet iets aangepast zodat de naam van de maaltijd nu in een eerste column staat. Dit maakt het makkelijker om je data te structureren. Op worksheet "avondmaaltijden pivot" zal je een overzicht vinden van de boodschappenlijst voor dit kamp. 

3. Vakjes groen/rood kleuren afhankelijk van de waarde van de cell kan je eenvoudig doen met conditional formatting. Heb dat gedaan voor de goodkoopste? column

Laat me weten als ik verder nog kan helpen.

----------

